# Steering wheel cover that doesnt slide around?



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

I wanted to use my old steering wheel cover, but it seems to slip and slide while driving due to the leather wrapped steering wheel.. Not good. Is there a way to make it not slip?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

how about using some 3M double adhesive tape?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After reading your post, got to wondering why I had no urge to cover my leather wrapped steering wheel and especially with an old one that I may have laying around. Did buy a new leather wrap for my motorhome, bet if I tried using the old one, would be way to large for that little one in the Cruze. Could also be your problem.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

You have a factory leather wrapped steering wheel and you want to wrap it with more leather?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> You have a factory leather wrapped steering wheel and you want to wrap it with more leather?


Maybe the OP wants to use one of those cushioned rubber J C Whitney styled ones that have daisies or unicorns on them.

to the OP: it probably slips because it is too big in diameter for the Cruze wheel. The leather wrapped steering wheel in my P5 is only 13" in diameter and nobody makes a slip cover for that size (thank goodness).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, duct tape always works, even comes in different colors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a steering wheel cover just to throw it on for occasions like when I finish up at the local car wash and my hands are all wet and dirty from cleaning/washing the car and touching the disgusting vacuum and spray gun. Also I wouldn't mind having one to throw on before taking it to the mechanic to avoid his dirty/greasy hands from ruining my nicely leather rapped steering wheel. So does anybody know what size steering wheel cover will fit the cruze?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My Chevy dealer is very neat, covers everything up and even find the car cleaner than when I bring it in.

Have my own vacuums, I keep those clean, but I suppose if you live in an apartment, are screwed. Wife suggested we buy a condo, no way.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

No I dont want to wrap it in more leather... I have a memory foam type one that doesnt get as hot in summer.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive been thinking about getting a cover too. Its been over 95 degrees the last week and I sometimes forget to start my car in advance... I end up burning my hands to drive cause the steering wheel is so **** hit.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Dreamsofyou365 said:


> Ive been thinking about getting a cover too. Its been over 95 degrees the last week and I sometimes forget to start my car in advance... I end up burning my hands to drive cause the steering wheel is so **** hit.


Exactly! Im also tired of burning my hands on the **** thing!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I prefer a folding silver windshield screen. It keeps the dash and the steering wheel cooler.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anybody had any luck finding a steering wheel cover for this car that fits like a glove and doesnt slide around because it's too big? What is the exact steering wheel size/diameter?


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

I measured the wheel, it is exactly. And I mean EXACTLY 14.5 inches across. I have bought 3 covers now, one that says "One size fits all" that wasn't even close... another that said "Fits 14.5 to 15.5" and that didn't work, and even one that was 14.5" advertised. Still a little too big!

Bah!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I prefer a folding silver windshield screen. It keeps the dash and the steering wheel cooler.



Win!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bonaventure said:


> I measured the wheel, it is exactly. And I mean EXACTLY 14.5 inches across. I have bought 3 covers now, one that says "One size fits all" that wasn't even close... another that said "Fits 14.5 to 15.5" and that didn't work, and even one that was 14.5" advertised. Still a little too big!
> 
> Bah!


Thanks for replying. Man, that sucks! I wonder why it's so hard to find a true fitting steering wheel cover for this car?


----------



## Elizann1979 (Jan 13, 2020)

Jim Frye said:


> Maybe the OP wants to use one of those cushioned rubber J C Whitney styled ones that have daisies or unicorns on them.
> 
> to the OP: it probably slips because it is too big in diameter for the Cruze wheel. The leather wrapped steering wheel in my P5 is only 13" in diameter and nobody makes a slip cover for that size (thank goodness).


Or just maybe she or he lives in a hot state like California Arizona Nevada where touching leather to drive can be painful so looking for something that is weather friendly


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Elizann1979 said:


> Or just maybe she or he lives in a hot state like California Arizona Nevada where touching leather to drive can be painful so looking for something that is weather friendly


I've never had a Plether wrapped Steering Wheel too hot to touch & I live in the Hottest place in the U.S.A., where California Nevada & Arizona all meet?


----------



## Elizann1979 (Jan 13, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I've never had a Plether wrapped Steering Wheel too hot to touch & I live in the Hottest place in the U.S.A., where California Nevada & Arizona all meet?


Good for u but some do and it looks as though I Am not the only one if u look at op reply it states it is due to temperature some hand are more sensitive to heat than others


----------



## turboed_1.4 (Jan 11, 2020)

itslyndz said:


> I wanted to use my old steering wheel cover, but it seems to slip and slide while driving due to the leather wrapped steering wheel.. Not good. Is there a way to make it not slip?


I bought a cover from east detailing equipment. it's a leather replacement for the factory wheels. I bought it to cover the wear on the plastic on the wheel. I'm really proud of it


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

I bought a "small" Body Glove cover for my daughters' 2012 1.4lt......fits perfect.
Keeps her hands a little warmer on the cold NE Ohio winters as well as cooler in the Summer heat.
Clearance bin at auto parts store.
$6.00


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Elizann1979 said:


> Good for u but some do and it looks as though I Am not the only one if u look at op reply it states it is due to temperature some hand are more sensitive to heat than others


You must have very sensitive hands for a 41 year old. Do you live in Arizona, Nevada, or California, it's so hot out here


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I live in MA and in the summer my steering wheel gets HOT


----------



## Elizann1979 (Jan 13, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You must have very sensitive hands for a 41 year old. Do you live in Arizona, Nevada, or California, it's so hot out here


Yes I live in ca and I know I have sensitive hands and don’t make me older than I am I’m not 41 I’m fourty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think electrical tape is used to hold this stress reducing steering wheel cover on.


----------

